# Euer Vorbild/Held



## Shinar (22. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen

*Habt ihr Vorbilder im Leben? Jemandem, zu dem ihr aufschaut? *
Dies kann eine Person aus der Politik, Schauspielerei, aus einer Organisation oder auch ein Familienmitglied sein.


----------



## Saji (22. September 2012)

Mein Held:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QexK7Kne68A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (23. September 2012)

a) Karlheinz Böhm

Jupp, das ist der Darsteller des Kaisers aus den zu Recht geschmähten "Sissy"-Filmen. Hat seine Karriere unfreiwillig ruiniert im bahnbrechenden "Peeping Tom"; einem der wichtigsten Filme der '60er neben Hitchcocks "Psycho". Nur darum geht es mir gar nicht. Dieses "verwöhnte Kind" des superben Dirigenten Karl Böhm entdeckte irgendwann sein Gewissen; ging nach "Wetten daß...?" und wettete, daß keine Million an Spenden für hilfsbedürftige Menschen in Afrika zusammenkämen. Er verlor - und löste dennoch die Wette ein, selbst die Spende zu übergeben. Und gründete die Organisation "Menschen für Menschen" und setzt sich seitdem ausschließlich für die Verbesserung der Lage in Afrika ein. 
Seine Organisation ist eine der effektivsten Hilfsorganisationen überhaupt (kaum etwas bleibt von den Spenden in der Bürokratie hängen). 
Warum ist er eher unbekannt? Weil er sich nicht vor einen religiösen oder politischen Karren spannen lässt! Die katholische Kirche mag eine "Mutter Theresa" mit zweifelhafter Organisation abfeiern! Karlheinz Böhm antwortet auf Fragen nach seiner Religion überhaupt nicht bzw. sagt er auf Frage, was er sich für die Zukunft wünsche: "Daß mich die Natur noch lange genug leben lässt, um bestimmte Ziele zu erreichen! Obwohl... ich denke, mein Sohn macht das noch besser als ich!"

Karlheinz Böhm ist mit Sicherheit nicht "arm". Sein Leben hat er allerdings komplett einem höheren Ziel gewidmet, obwohl er es ganz einfach haben könnte (Darsteller in irgendwelchen TV-Produktionen). Er ist für mich einer der größten Helden, die derzeit noch leben!

b) Hayao Miyazaki
Wer? Wetten, daß... jeder von euch den Mann kennt? Er ist der Schöpfer von "Prinzessin Mononoke"; "Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland"; "Das wandelnde Schloss" etc.
Er ist einer der begnadensten Filmemacher, den wir derzeit haben. Der "Heidi"-Look der heutigen Animes stammt übrigens auch von ihm (da hat er stilbildend mitgewirkt). 
Miyazaki hat unter dem Label "Studio Ghibli" einen wegweisenden Anime namens "Kiki's Delivery Service" erstellt - den seinerzeit aufwendigsten und ausgefeiltesten Zeichentrickfilm Japans. Es ist wohl so, daß Zeichner nach Bild bezahlt werden. Und Miyazaki stellte fest: An "Kiki" hatten mehr Zeichner als jemals bisher mitgewirkt, weil die Bilder aufwendig waren - und weniger verdient als jemals zuvor.
Ist doch ein tolles Prinzip, sagt da jeder Kapitalist: Trotz mehr Aufwand bleibt mehr Geld beim Produzenten. Nicht so Miyazaki. Dem war das zuwider; der wollte nicht verdienen auf Teufel komm' raus!
Er investierte das verdiente Geld: In Bürogebäude, die möglichst "menschlich" ausgestattet sind (mit KiTa und ganz viel "Grün"); in den Nachwuchs, den er sich als Festangestellte von den Unis holte und sie erstmal ausbildete! Seine Prioritätenliste: "Zuerst das Produkt - also der Kunde; dann die Angestellten; dann der Chef!" Im Gegensatz zu den Hollywood-Kollegen ist eine der wichtigsten Regeln: "Ist schön, eine Sache vermarkten zu können - aber nichts wird eingebaut nur aufgrund Merchandise-Aspekten!" (dazu den Audiokommentar von Michael Bay zu "Armageddon" anhören). 
Heute ist "Studio Ghibli" das größte Anime-Studio Japans - mit völlig dem Markt entgegengesetzten Regeln! Alle Produkte sind im Gegensatz zu ihren Hollywood-Konkurrenten sperrig, intelligent und herausfordernd - und machen Gewinn! Und der landet bei Festangestellten, die einen der "menschlichsten" Arbeitsplätze überhaupt bevölkern - ein Unding nicht nur im absolut kapitalistisch orientierten Japan!
Die Marke "Studio Ghibli" steht für sich: Sperrige, intelligente Animes, die eben deshalb ein Vermögen einfahren, weil sie den Zuschauer herausfordern (man denke nur an "Die letzten Glühwürmchen"). Und das machen sie abseits des "Gewinnmaximierungs-Denken" - und das weltweit!
Wenn Hayao Myazaki neben Karlheinz Böhm kein Held ist, wer dann?

c) T. E. Lawrence, Richard Francis Burton et al

Das sind "symbolische Helden". Lawrence vereinigte der "Legende" nach als Ausländer die arabischen Stämme. Burton war der niemals aufgebende Entdecker. Hätte man beide Personen gefragt, ob sie der Meinung seien, ob eine einzelne Person einen Unterschied machen könne, hätten sie irritiert geschaut. Die Frage stellten sie sich nämlich nie; sie haben den Unterschied einfach gemacht (ok, für Hitler gilt dasselbe. Hätte ich den als "Vorbild" aufgeführt, hätten die Leute hier direkt geschrien. Nur: Ohne Hitler hätte die ganze Geschichte des letzten Jahrhunderts anders ausgesehen. Er ist im negativen Sinne genauso symbolisch wie meine erwähnten "Vorbilder" - eine Person macht eben durchaus eine ganze Menge aus!)


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2012)

Nein. Es gibt viele Persönlichkeiten, die ich respektiere/bewundere, aber als Vorbild würde ich keinen davon bezeichnen.


----------



## Legendary (23. September 2012)

Mein größtes Vorbild bin ich selbst. 

Was ich immer sein wollte bin ich doch selbst schon, intelligent, gutaussehend, weise, gerecht usw.


----------



## Konov (23. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Mein größtes Vorbild bin ich selbst.
> 
> Was ich immer sein wollte bin ich doch selbst schon, intelligent, gutaussehend, weise, gerecht usw.




Da schließe ich mich mal an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2012)

Mein größtes Vorbild ist auch Legendary...


----------



## Zonalar (23. September 2012)

Mein Held:
Nick Vujicic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLE8Ec5sWzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (23. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein größtes Vorbild ist auch Legendary...


Dankeschön, ich fühle mich geehrt!


----------



## ego1899 (23. September 2012)

Hm noch nie drüber nachgedacht...

Ganz klar Jesus!

Simples Wasser in Alkohol zu verwandeln, dass ist einfach unübertroffen. Auch wenn mir Bier anstatt Wein besser gefallen hätte...

Heutzutage würde ich sagen die Jungs von Scooter, die machen Scheiße zu Geld, auch nicht zu verachten...


----------



## mastergamer (23. September 2012)

Mein Vorbild ... Ich habe mehrere. Zum einen ist es Batman bzw. Bruce Wayne. Und zum Anderen mein verstorbener, älterer Bruder. Vieles hat er in seinem Leben erreicht, wovon ich nur träumen könnte .. aber ich arbeite daran. Tag für Tag ...


----------



## Olliruh (23. September 2012)

Jonny Knoxville


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2012)

hmmm,also neben Legendary weiss ich gar nicht so genau wen ich noch so als vorbild habe...

als fussballer vlt noch beckenbauer als meistbekannter und stilsicherster fussballer deutschlands,der neben vielen gewonnenen deutschen meisterschaften als Spieler UND als Trainer weltmeister wurde.einzigartig...

dann noch batman,der mit intelligenz UND schlagkraft in comics für gerechtigkeit sorgt

udn die organisationen ärzte ohne grenzen und greenpeace,die sich teilweise unter einsatz ihres lebens in gefahr begeben um für eine bessere welt zu kämpfen...


----------



## Davatar (24. September 2012)

Ich hab kein direktes Vorbild, aber ein Mann, den ich extrem bewundernswert finde ist "James Marcus Bach". Kurz zusammengefasst ists einer der best bezahlten Software-Tester der Welt, der in seinem Leben keine einzige Aus- oder Weiterbildung absolviert hat unds trotzdem soweit geschafft hat. Selbst die Schule hat er mit fünfzehn abgebrochen. Ich bezweifle, dass eine solche Karriere heute noch möglich ist, aber ich finds gleichzeitig unglaublich, wie auch bewundernswert, dass diese Mann das so geschafft hat. Letztlich hat ers mit viel Fleiss, Selbstvertrauen und ner Spur Glück geschafft, heute dort zu stehn, wo er ist. Diesen Vortrag hab ich live gesehn und wie man auch im Video erkennt ist das auch einfach nur ein Nerd, nicht irgendein Supermann oder sowas  Finde den Typen absolut sympathisch.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKFqwKSon-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Murfy (24. September 2012)

Ich hatte nie ein Vorbild und kann dieses Vorbild-Denken auch nicht wirklich verstehen.

Klar gab es immer den ein oder anderen den ich cool fand. Trotzdem, ich wollte nie wie diese Personen sein, sondern besser. 

Ich will ich sein und nicht wie jemand anders.

mfg


----------



## Vogelsang (24. September 2012)

Mein größter Held ist mein Vater. Nicht nur weil er uns großgezogen hat, sondern weil er uns eine ordentliche Ausbildung und eine gute Erziehung angedeihen ließ. Er hat immer alles getan damit es uns an nichts mangelte und hat jetzt sogar seinen größten Traum, mit seinen eignen Händen ein Haus zu bauen, verwirklicht. Er hat uns ein Nullenergiehaus errichtet. Ein Nullenergiehaus ist ein Gebäude, das völlig unabhängig von externen Energieversorgern ist. Hierbei reichen die installierten Techniken wie Solaranlage und Wärmetauscher in Verbindung mit einer optimalen Isolierung aus, sich selbst mit 100% Energie zu versorgen. So können wir künftigen Preiserhöhungen bei Energieträgern (Strom, Öl, Gas) gelassen entgegensehen. Danke, dass es Dich gibt!!!


----------



## Saji (24. September 2012)

Vogelsang schrieb:


> Er hat uns ein Nullenergiehaus errichtet. Ein Nullenergiehaus ist ein Gebäude, das völlig unabhängig von externen Energieversorgern ist. Hierbei reichen die installierten Techniken wie Solaranlage und Wärmetauscher in Verbindung mit einer optimalen Isolierung aus, sich selbst mit 100% Energie zu versorgen. So können wir künftigen Preiserhöhungen bei Energieträgern (Strom, Öl, Gas) gelassen entgegensehen. Danke, dass es Dich gibt!!!



Das ist mal wirklich genial. Darauf kann man wirklich stolz sein und zum Vater aufschauen.


----------



## Perkone (2. Oktober 2012)

Hab kein Vorbild und keinen Held. Was bringts mir auf jemanden hochzustarren bzw denjenigen zu bewundern, für das was er is? Meiner Meinung nach brauch keiner ein Vorbild oder nen Helden, warum nicht selber aus sich machen, was man für gut hält


----------



## Fenrea (4. Oktober 2012)

vielleicht ist das extrem spießig, aber es ist tatsächlich ein prof von mir an der uni  
ich liebe mein studienfach und er ist eben ein unheimlich erfolgreicher mensch darin. 
trotz seiner kompetenzen ist er jedoch ein bodenständiger mensch, der sich nichts auf sein wissen einbildet. 

ganz anders als viele seiner kollegen. das macht ihn für mich besonders ^^


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2012)

Also ich mag King Kong


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2012)

Fenrea schrieb:


> ich liebe mein studienfach und er ist eben ein unheimlich erfolgreicher mensch darin.



Jetzt musst schon auch erzählen was dieses Studienfach denn für eines ist


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Oktober 2012)

Vogelsang schrieb:


> Mein größter Held ist mein Vater. Nicht nur weil er uns großgezogen hat, sondern weil er uns eine ordentliche Ausbildung und eine gute Erziehung angedeihen ließ. Er hat immer alles getan damit es uns an nichts mangelte und hat jetzt sogar seinen größten Traum, mit seinen eignen Händen ein Haus zu bauen, verwirklicht. Er hat uns ein Nullenergiehaus errichtet. Ein Nullenergiehaus ist ein Gebäude, das völlig unabhängig von externen Energieversorgern ist. Hierbei reichen die installierten Techniken wie Solaranlage und Wärmetauscher in Verbindung mit einer optimalen Isolierung aus, sich selbst mit 100% Energie zu versorgen. So können wir künftigen Preiserhöhungen bei Energieträgern (Strom, Öl, Gas) gelassen entgegensehen. Danke, dass es Dich gibt!!!


bester Post, respekt


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Oktober 2012)

Mein Idole sind Steve Jobs und Oskar Schindler.

Steve Jobs weil er seine Ideen durchgesetzt hat und ein beispielloses Imperium aufgebaut hat (Bin kein Applefanboy, hätte er riesen Erfolg mit Bananen wäre er trotzdem mein Idol also spart euch das Gehate)

und Oskar Schindler brauch ich glaube ich nicht zu erläutern


----------



## Davatar (9. Oktober 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Mein Idole sind Steve Jobs und Oskar Schindler.
> 
> Steve Jobs weil er seine Ideen durchgesetzt hat und ein beispielloses Imperium aufgebaut hat (Bin kein Applefanboy, hätte er riesen Erfolg mit Bananen wäre er trotzdem mein Idol also spart euch das Gehate)


Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht pflichte ich Dir bei, war Jobs ein grossartige Mensch, der viel erreicht hat. Aus IT-Sicht hält sich meine Meinung gegenüber Jobs so ziemlich die Waage, wobei der negative Geschmack eigentlich vielleicht doch ein Bisschen überwiegt. Klar gabs durch Apple und Jobs viele technologische Neuerungen, die in der IT-Branche teilweise auch revolutionär waren, gleichzeitig gabs aber auch jegliche Verweigerung von Standards und Patentklagen en masse. Aus "menschlicher Sicht" war Jobs für mich ein arroganter Werbeträger, der sich von seinen Anhängern gottgleich feiern liess, wissentlich Produkte völlig überteuert vermarktete, die in armen Ländern unter katastrophalen Arbeitsbedingungen hergestellt wurden (bzw. immernoch werden) und das Zeitalter der grossen Patentkriege so richtig einleutete, was die Entwicklung in der IT-Branche wiederum extrem abbremst.
Aus diesen Überlegungen überwiegen für mich die negativen Punkte sehr stark und Jobs war und ist für mich alles Andere als ein Vorbild/Held.


----------



## Manowar (9. Oktober 2012)

Gesangstechnisch ist es Chris Barnes.
Da meine Musik schon oftmals auf irgendwelchen Parties lief, wurde ich auch sehr oft schon für ihn gehalten. Also hab ich das Ziel wohl erreicht 
(Leute die kein Ohr für D-Metal haben, brauchen da auch bitte nichts zu sagen)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8Vo0PqaXR88[/youtube]

Ansonsten brauche ich kein Vorbild.
Hab alles selber erreicht, bin stolz auf mich und auf nem guten Weg, was aus meinem Leben zu machen.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Oktober 2012)

Direkte Vorbilder hab ich keine. Hab eine hübsche Frau, 2 (bisher^^) gut geratene Kinder, eine zufriedenstellende Wohnsituation und ein normales Vollzeit-Erwerbsleben. Das reicht erstmal, um nicht irgendwem der mich nicht kennt hinterhersabbern zu müssen. Ich danke natürlich meinen Eltern, dass sie aus mir einen normalen Menschen geformt und mich im Lauf der Jahre auch von manchem Spinner-Höhenflug auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholten. Und für ihre Geduld und Hilfsbereitschaft in all der Zeit, auch wenn wir nicht immer einer Meinung sind. Das gleiche gilt für Opa und Oma (sie ist leider letztes Jahr gestorben).

Allerdings mag ich natürlich auch den einen oder anderen (prominenten) Menschen:

- Stephen King, weil er ein begnadeter Schriftsteller ist und mich seit vielen Jahren und mit dutzenden Büchern gut unterhält. Simpel, aber effektiv und wen juckt schon irgendwelches negatives Gewäsch der selbsternannten Kritiker.
- Bruce Willis, weil er einfach die Coolness gepachtet hat. Egal wie scheiße der Film ist, Bruce hebt jeden Streifen auf ein wenigstens erträgliches Maß allein mit seiner Anwesenheit.
- Lauren Faust, weil sie es irgendwie geschafft hat dass ich My little Pony noch lieber sehe als meine Kinder das tun. xD


----------

